# Steve's birch and mesquite handle



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I had some lathe probs so I went and bought a new one... ANYONE USE THE CIGAR SHAPE...:smile:.. Here ya go GOTTAGO.. Washingon birch bark and mesquite stacked handle.. Its wet now so its kinda shiney but it will tone down a tad when dry....


----------



## LA-DOO (May 18, 2009)

Looks really nice.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I like.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is the piece of Mesquite I have chosin for the reel seat.. It does have a small worm hole in it, but the grain is just sweet.. Its gunna be sweet with the titanium hardware around it .. I have few more pieces to choose the fighting butt cap from.. I will try to match it as close as possible... The blue Sage XI2 blank don't look that bad sticking out of all that beautifull brown handle.. I'm supprised!!!!!!
Randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I was diggin thru my never ending box of cool rod stuff and found a cool G-LOOMIS blue and titanium reel seat.. Here is where I need some input Gotta go... What ya think.. would it be cool with a mesquite insert inside it. Right now its tortiose shell but I never glued it and it comes out still...


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

That looks awesome!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Capt. please post 1 more time soon... #666


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

OK....LOL


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok Steve its too late now.... I made an executive decision since you are out of pocket.. The blue will match the blank perfectly and its a done deal now... I called 3 times,,,, Left messages,,, Ya can't fish alll day and expect me ta just sit here and wait lol......
She will be wonderfull bro...:work:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

How'd you know I was fishing? LOL! I had the phone up under the front deck and didn't hear it ring.

It looks good though. I approve of your executive decision (like I have a choice).


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*HERE YA GO STEVE*

I gotta little more work done on her .. I think the hard parts done now..
I'm done carvin wood and bark on the lathe... WHATCHA think????
Randall


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow! Looks great. 

Sorry I didn't return your call but I was flying back to Houston this evening and didn't get you message until just now.

I can't wait to see the finished rod.


----------



## CCSharker (Jun 1, 2009)

Small world Johnny Quest, imagine seeing you here LOL. Rod looks great, very fine work.


----------

